# want to stay home.



## funkyfarm (Aug 15, 2012)

I take care of foreclosed properties all over the state of Missouri. I have 8 acres just outside of Windsor, Missouri and would really like any ideas of what I can do on my 8 acres so that I would be able to stay home and not have to to travel so much. Any help would be appreciated. I already have 4 horses,  21 chickens, 3 turkeys 8 meat rabbits, and 9 ducks. Have heard that cows and pigs are good to get into but not sure since everyone else around me does the same thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 15, 2012)

In all honesty, any animal  business is very hard. I did alpacas for 14 years and most of those years were profitable but I certainly couldn't have lived on it. If you want some additional income or a "part time" job, it can work. Full time farming is much more demanding. I did the alpacas full time and it was a 24 hour a day, 7 days a week job. I did get a break in the winter from needing to be watching them  24/7 since I didn't do any birthing in the winter. But all you need is a bad year of problems with calling out the vet and dying animals (which is guaranteed to happen at some point) and it can put you in a world of hurt. I don't want to discourage you but there is one heck of a lot more work involved than you know. Also with the drought and feed costs going up, it is going to be very difficult to turn a profit.  I'm looking forward to looking for a job and just putting in my 40 hours (or whatever) per week.

What you may consider just for extra income is raising some pigs and then selling them for people to butcher. I know a couple of people who do that with pigs or cows and then they have meat in their freezer for free and a little extra money in their pocket.


----------



## funkyfarm (Aug 15, 2012)

I was really hoping that there would be something I could do with 8 acres whether it be animals or something else. I just would like to not have to travel so much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 15, 2012)

Even grain and hay are unpredictable. My hay guy sells a lot of hay and does a couple hundred acres. He still has to work a full time job. 

You may want to look into those garden shares where people pay you to get produce that you garden. That will still be labor intensive and I'm not sure you could make enough to quit your job though. I'm not saying it is 100% out of the question but there is just way more work involved and less pay than most people realize.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 15, 2012)

Depending on how it's fenced, you could lease it out for sheep or goat grazing. I've got three horses here myself, but they are just pasture ornament retirees. I know that if I were in your position, the first thing I would do is find new homes for them. If you use yours, you may not want to do that but they are a huge expense with no return if you're not making any money with them. 

Depending on the condition of your pastures (ours are fried now) you may even be able to lease out to a few cows. Many lessees will do fence maintenance and improvements for you.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

OK here is an idea that is a little "out there" I will admit.  And it certainly would depend on where you live, what people around you have for land etc.  This idea also would not allow you to stay at home, but would be partial income.  

If you take part of your land and section it off.  If you then tilled it,  and out of it made 100 sections, you could rent each section out for $30.00 per month for like 5 months out of the year.  (Just basing that on our Maine growing season!)  lol  If you did this, you would make $15,000.00 for basically tilling your land.  

This would be for people that don't have space to have thier own gardens.  Not only could you make some extra money, but you would be helping the community out.  Who knows, maybe even the town would chip in to drill a well so there was water available or something.  

We are going to be doing something very similar to this next year, only on a much smaller scale and no fee.  Just as a community thing.  But who knows it might work for you!  

PS  I want to stay home too!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 16, 2012)

Are there alot of Farmer's markets in your area? 
If you like gardening you could plant a market garden and sell the veggies along with eggs,meat and anything else your animals produce at the markets I know some people who are living off markets it's not easy but they are doing okay they work the farm all week and go to the markets every saturday. 

Also are your horses well trained? Do you ride them? If they are easy going and you have lots of experience you could offer riding lessons. Or you could board horses that is a big thing around here people are paid about $300 a month to board horses the owners provide Hay, Feed and all supplies you just have to care for the horse. 

Depending on which state you live in you may be able to buy a Dairy Cow or some Dairy Goats and sell Herd Shares or if it's legal sell the milk at market along with cheese and butter


----------

